# Is God an Alien?



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

Please Read This. Reading some of the facts that the writer has stated made my jaw drop hard enough to crack the floor. I thought I should share it with you guys. Read it and reply what you think about it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

play the game Prey and u will know another theory, its quite possible


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2008)

Actually I believe more in the Matrix theories.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting find


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

T159, I haven't played Prey and on my machine, I don't think I ever will.

Pathik, what are Matrix theories?

cool_techie, thanks.

Others, please reply and tell what you think about it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 13, 2008)

Anything that does not belong in its own environment and exists in some other environment is called as an alien.

Well I didn't read that page, I don't like to.

Matrix Theory is based upon the VR theory. (Virtual Reality).

What you see and feel, or even your own life, may just be some part of a process running upon large systems like those shown in the movie - The Matrix. VR research has just kicked off now, and its rather mind boggling to follow it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

The theory in Prey is like this:

We harvest upon crops and other things to live.
And someone above us harvest upon us (may be some kinda Aliens)
They created us, and just went on their way and doing the same things on other planets (but creating something else there, variety is the spice of life).
When they return they will take some of us (for sustaining their biological system, as nothing is more perfect than our brain and other living organs).
Its just something when we hear the news of people disappearing mysteriously without a clue.

Nevermind it was a loose explanation, u gotta play the game and see for yourself, even the concepts of artificial gravity and other celestial phenomenon(time wrap, spirit world etc) that  still we are not aware of completely is utilized in the story of this game.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

QwertyManiac, Please read that article. 

T159, interesting theory.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 14, 2008)

"Matrix" is actually based on a relatively new theory of "Quantum Consciousness", which again is subtly derived from an age old theory of "Dualism".

Roughly speaking, according to this "Quantum Consciousness", all physical being are just part of a "larger consciousness". In the movie "Matrix", this "larger consciousness", which in real world, believers call "god", is represented by a simulator program, called Matrix. It is a beautiful rendering of this "larger consciousness" which asks a "What if" question.

As with your link.......well, this theory is anything but new. Don't get hyper. Just take it easy.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

GOD = product of human imagination ..........


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

^^we are not talking abt GOD

do u ever thought that a time wrap(worm hole) could be possible ?

And what happens when an object is sucked into black holes ?


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^we are not talking abt GOD


i meant there is no god .......



T159 said:


> do u ever thought that a time wrap(worm hole) could be possible ?


possible....... watch "DEJA VU" [*ing dezel washinton] for some idea.



T159 said:


> And what happens when an object is sucked into black holes ?


IMO the object is torn apart due to the intense gravitational field........ i read somewhere that blackholes have high mass density and gravitation field because matter is literally compressed inside it, ie inter-subatomic spacing is many times less.........

btw what has this got to do with dog, err god.


----------



## legolas (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> we are not talking abt GOD



Is God an alien?? -> seems like we are talking about God.

To answer, I honestly don't know. And I don't want to make guesses. Because.. over time, the guess might become a concept and people will start fighting each other again!!


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

maybe G.O.D. = Great Oriental Dilemma !!!



legolas said:


> Is God an alien?? -> seems like we are talking about God.


exactly, LOL...........


----------



## karnivore (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ What do u mean. God is not an exclusive oriental(= eastern) phenomenon. West is equally guilty.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

karnivore said:


> ^^ What do u mean. God is not an exclusive oriental(= eastern) phenomenon. West is equally guilty.


arey just wanted to make some full form........

any way we were the first, and atleast 1000-1500 yrs before buddhists and christians ........... so i guess are forefathers are indeed to blame.

[not to forget, the greeks had ZEUS and co]


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

Give me a perfect absolute definition of GOD.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 14, 2008)

@pannaguma........ok i got your pun

There is no perfect definition of god. There are as many definitions, as there are believers. Just pick and choose.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> Give me a perfect absolute definition of GOD.


Windows Search:GOD 

Results:No files found.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> Give me a perfect absolute definition of GOD.


*www.google.com/search?q=define:god 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

^^then I am god to my dog 

There is so much unknown to be discovered, even the whole brain anatomy is still incomplete with possible explanations (I firmly believe that our brain is the key to the truth, we havent yet find out the whole working of our brain)


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

^^IMO our life is just one giant chemical rxn. let hope rate constant is low enough so that it takes infinite time for completion..........


----------



## krazzy (Apr 14, 2008)

Even according to the writer of that article, there probably is NO God. What we call God might actually be aliens from other planets who might have visited us once several million years ago and since the intelligence of the primitive man wasn't quite developed then, what they saw made them believe it was God. I personally wouldn't have believed it (and  still don't completely believe it), but some of the examples he gave really made me think. Like about the Pyramids and how they're made. According to the writer it would've been impossible for humans then to construct something even remotely similar to the complex architecture of Pyramids. So then how did they do it? There were many such thought provoking examples that he gave. To all those who haven't read it yet, please read it. It'll surely make you think as well.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^
you should read some works of Michael Tsarion  , 'A guide to the end of the world' by bill mcguire, and '50 things you're not supposed to know' by russ kick.


_


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 15, 2008)

the three words of God means "Gravity of Divine" (made by me) God is a power or something like a form of energy which have no shape and have supernatural power..............
if we tell something to god, it may happen because when we pray honestly, we are telling the matter to our subconcious mind and it makes our mind steady to do what we want. For example, when you would go out, think that you must see someone road side whom you know (make sense of this because if you think to see hrtik roshan or one who died, you would not see) only once when you open the door of your house and also you must say it deeply in your mind. You maysee the person when u walk or atleast you would see some one who know you. This is because you are transferring your brain wave signal to the person. The brain wave signal is also a form of energy, i think. When u think deeply, they will get the message to go out of road or something like that. Likewise, it is easy to tell the matter to nature as all knows nature controls the earth..........
This  transferring and reciving is wat people call 6th sense...........

When we concentrate, we can feel more senses............. But you must think positive............


Don't think i am a big religious teacher, I am just a student of 8th standard as praka and all knows but i felt it all and i want to share it to you.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

GOD definitely exists.It is the rebellious young minds who discards GOD.

and what is ur answer for who the god of aliens?


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe we are something like AOE for a alien kid. I wish he is good at it. Or else he might end blowing everything in end (like me).


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

^Lolz.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 16, 2008)

I still go to temples and all... but here's my opinion on what is god:

YOU are god. Use your mind to the fullest, and you are the greatest power in the universe. Skeptics, read it again: MIND, not BRAIN.

@neelu09
are cheats allowed?
neelu: "Mom i want dinner"
alien_kid: "cheese steak jimmy's"
*miracle! mom cooks food*
more like sims 2 you mean


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^
in that case i'll probably use 'Robin Hood' 


_


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> Maybe we are something like AOE for a alien kid. I wish he is good at it. Or else he might end blowing everything in end (like me).


End up blowing??? man s#it has happening for thousands of years. I would say the one playing AOE is one dumb kid.......


----------



## krazzy (Apr 18, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @krazzy .... any more links ? ....


*www.mendhak.com/paranormal.aspx


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> Give me a perfect absolute definition of GOD.



that depends on a person's perspective...how one may look at God may differ from how another looks at the concept of God.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 18, 2008)

Jaadu, Jaadu....


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> GOD definitely exists.It is the rebellious young minds who discards GOD.



absolutely disagree with you. the existence of God is something that should be left to the individual to take a stance on. if one chooses not to beleive in the existence of God, it does not make him a 'rebellious young mind'


----------



## confused (Apr 18, 2008)

xbonez said:


> absolutely disagree with you. the existence of God is something that should be left to the individual to take a stance on. if one chooses not to beleive in the existence of God, it does not make him a 'rebellious young mind'


nicely said.

i was quite pissed with people in my family trying to coerce me to "pray to god" !!! now its just plain funny !!!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would not call an alien a God even though more technologically advanced.Seems rather absurd that aliens can interbreed with humans having come from such different environment.About the UFO sightings,it may as well be the latest military aircraft testings sighted.

So,acc to the article,aliens came,civilized us a bit,then flooded us to stop us from being civilized?but we eventually became civilized(took us 3k more years),so why are they not stopping us now.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

^heh even there are stories that mongloids looks that way(eyes esp) coz they are inter-breed (no offense meant).

@xbonez:those who believes that world is as it is and are ruled by humans(atheists to be exactlY),are dumbo.there is a ultimate creator who is ruling us!believe it or not!answering about God is like finding the answer of inifinity.
supernatural powers=you or me cannot find an answer.get older you may get the answer!those majority believers are NOT wrong!yukthivaada(atheism) sucks!
there are limitations for humans where we cannot have the answer!


----------



## confused (Apr 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^heh even there are stories that mongloids looks that way(eyes esp) coz they are inter-breed (no offense meant).


stupidest thing i've heard in a while ....



praka123 said:


> @xbonez:those who believes that world is as it is and are ruled by humans(atheists to be exactlY),are dumbo.


 yeah blah, blah, blah ......... no offence meant, just dont agree with you:
1>on your views on god
2>on your views on atheists .........


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

*blah blah* will be understandeable to u once u broke out of the shell  take ur time  (no offense!)


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ and what is breaking out of shell. Is it starting to believe in doG. Now, is that "breaking out of shell" or getting into it.

And since you are so "definite" that there is doG, can you please enlighten us about how you came to the conclusion.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

^sorry I dont want to be a laughing stock by explaining my experience.
It would not fit this bunch of atheists. OK  I will refrain from posting in this thread now!


----------



## confused (Apr 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^sorry I dont want to be a laughing stock by explaining my experience.
> It would not fit this bunch of atheists.


where's the self confidence mate? i am ready to listen [rather read] with an open mind .....




praka123 said:


> OK  I will refrain from posting in this thread now!


yeah i've felt the same when outnumbered in certain threads ....... LOL


----------



## xbonez (Apr 19, 2008)

@praka : dude, why do you insist on thrusting your views on others?? what u are saying is your perspective and i respect that. i am simply saying, let everyone think for oneself. you do not need to think for us


----------



## sandeepk (Apr 19, 2008)

The main article takes many ideas from the works of author Erich von Däniken. He was one of the first to introduce this idea by his book 'Chariots Of The Gods?'. Please do try to read it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

there is no god but some of the human are more divine. But am not talking abt the ones shown in TV...lol...they are simply gaining name and fame.

Can u reverse the laws of nature ? Can u predict the time of ur physical death ? Atleast they can.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2008)

wht next ???

whenever somebody talks about god i cant stop laughing....


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

^^u r so materialistic  I cant stop laughing

You only see what u wanted to. So its not your fault...lol


----------



## legolas (Apr 19, 2008)

^ ^ similar to Madonna - Frozen.. "you only see what your eyes want to see"...

good one!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 19, 2008)

By what follows I do not mean to hurt anyone so please no flaming.

I have seen a number of atheists who make fun of believers. On the second breath they also complain that they are not allowed to have their views. 

The reason is simple, just because you are atheists does not make you special and you are as bound to respect those who believe as they are also free to have their opinion as you r free to have your own. 

Respect and be respected and if you can not, do not complain that you get paid back in the same coin. 

Disclaimer: By no means am I saying that all atheists and men of faith do this to each other. My words are directed to those who do!


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> ...just because you are atheists does not make you special...



O yes it does. It takes a lot to swim against the current. Not everybody can point out that the king is naked. Try it and u will know what i mean.

But i do agree with u....everybody has a right to air her opinion. And in the age of Internet, one doesn't even have to know what one is talking about.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 19, 2008)

> O yes it does. It takes a lot to swim against the current. Not everybody can point out that the king is naked. Try it and u will know what i mean.



This is not being special, this is being chauvinist. Any one who thinks he is the correct and therefore special person commits the same mistake regardless of which side it is.

The very first thing that you must know is this tends to look like insecurity. The people of other side are not out to get you regardless you are a believer or an atheist.

Remember someone said that I might not agree with you but I would always agree that you have the right to believe what you believe and not be criticised for it.   When you start thinking you are special you start to think that you are superior, colloquially put you start to think of yourself as god. Which ironically makes you a scion of the very thing you oppose in the first place.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> This is not being special, this is being chauvinist. Any one who thinks *he is the correct* and therefore special person commits the same mistake regardless of which side it is.



I don't think i said i am special because i am correct. I said, atheists are special, because they dare to think beyond the generally accepted views, because they dare to seek answers instead of accepting everything on the face value. They are special NOT because they are correct, but BECAUSE they QUESTION. Whether they are correct or not is a separate issue altogether.



> The very first thing that you must know is this tends to *look like insecurity*. The people of other side *are not out to get you* regardless you are a believer or an atheist.


Insecurity part is your personal opinion. You are more than welcome to look at it in any way you like, although i would definitely like to know exactly why u call it "insecurity".

And yes people are "not out to get" me. I agree. At the same time i am not out there to get you, either. Its a debate and people give points and counter points. That does not mean that everybody is trying to get everyone else.



> Remember someone said that *I might not agree with you but I would always agree that you have the right to believe what you believe and not be criticised for it*


I have never heard of that quote. But probably u are making the following quote by Voltaire


> *I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it.*


I guess i agreed with u regarding this. Didn't i. Do you really believe that without "criticism" civilization can go even a step forward. Of course, by criticism i don't mean the boorish manner that we indulge in, by criticism i mean counter-points.



> When you start thinking you are special you start to think that you are superior, *colloquially put you start to think of yourself as god*. Which ironically makes you a scion of the very thing you oppose in the first place.


U can't think anything beyond doG, can u. Why else would u compare superiority to doG. Frankly, i didn't get that equation. 

I don't think i am superior or anything. Believing in something, that has continued to be believed and preached since the time of cro-magnon man does not require too much of brainstorming. Even a guy who has never been to school finds it much easier to believe the same thing. Being able to undo this systematic social brainwashing about religion and doG, i do think, that i and all other atheists, have been able to swim successfully against the tide. Now its upto you to interpret it. Special or Ordinary.

PS: Sorry for the diversion of topic.


----------



## legolas (Apr 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> The reason is simple, just because you are atheists does not make you special and *you are as bound to respect those who believe as they are also free to have their opinion as you r free to have your own.* *Respect and be respected and if you can not, do not complain that you get paid back in the same coin. *


You must have mistaken. It happens the other way around. Its religious people (who again don't follow religion not even to the closest sense) or the God-fearing people (who mostly pray when things don't go as planned) who curse people who are agnostics or atheists. Read "The Gold Delusion" by Richard Dawkins. Do you know how many closet atheists are there and are simply unwilling to come front because of the pressure they face if you express your views?? see *this*

Its you (people) who should start respecting. At least now, there are some books about the concept of atheism and why its also a rational concept. *Simply put, its the majority who criticize and mock the minorities (in all issues for that matter) preening over their decisions and mocking others as egoistic and not the other way round!!*

Most of the people who believe in the concept of God or in religion are most probably influenced right from bed-time stories which are usually told to pave the child in a right way.. to distinguish between right and wrong and choose to do always right and by inducing fear that there is a person whom we cant see and that he will punish you if you do bad...
But, the real deal is that not many of them would have had a second thought about if there is such a thing.. why?? because their parents believe in it.. and right from the start they are kind of forced to believe in it. In my opinion, its those people who have found themselves misleading or unconvincing regarding these beliefs and concepts who get converted... And this rational individuality which has prompted them to take the step and "reanalyze" is what you call as "special" may be!!?? I don't think personally they are special (or at least any other "valid" and "logical" reason why they should be). Also, in my humblest opinion.. just like "circumcision" is becoming a big issue (not because of the fact that *@mediator* mentioned somewhere else that it has no special purpose or use... may be, may be not..) but that is not the real argument, but the fact is that.. the child is not given the CHOICE>>> Its kind of forced, saying its for your own Good (which hasn't in reality proven to be Good say unlike a polio or small pox vaccine)... if any, the child should somehow be given the choice to choose and not adopted to religion without his consent or choice!!

If that is the case... Alice in Wonderland, Santa  Claus, Talking snake in Eden garden (from the video), Unicorn, Lapricorns blah blah everything should be believed in because they are also told to make you interested in life... to train you better... to make you feel good that you should be good otherwise Santa wouldn't give you present.. but why do they tell the children at later point of stage that Santa doesn't exist??? They don't know that either.. do they?? 

These are just some random thoughts that occurred to me after seeing the post. Not that it was intentional. If its too vague or not congruent, sorry for that!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

If i were given choice to choose one religion then it would be Buddhism,

And for GOD, i don't think that there is some supreme personality, but yeah the nature rules all of us, am too an atheist but i believe in nature

Karnivore its not that u need proof for everything, tell me who discovered laws of nature ? and then who again rectified them ? So u believe in the approximate truth scrutinized by the inaccurate instruments.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^u r so materialistic  I cant stop laughing
> 
> You only see what u wanted to. So its not your fault...lol



I see wht exist... and not other bullshits which eats time !!!




legolas said:


> ^ ^ similar to Madonna - Frozen.. "you only see what your eyes want to see"...
> 
> good one!



see my prev reply



kumarmohit said:


> By what follows I do not mean to hurt anyone so please no flaming.
> 
> I have seen a number of atheists who make fun of believers. On the second breath they also complain that they are not allowed to have their views.
> 
> ...




I agree... i dont hurt other belief... i am just expressing mine... shoudnt i do ??? i know all these religions main aim is to supress any revolt against them ...
this has been the case for sooo long time...

Now who`s being regulator???
we too have our thoughts and we are here to express it...


from the article :



> The ship lands on a planet, inhabited by a population of creatures in the state of development that Earth was 8000 years ago. What do the primitives think of these strange visitors coming in large roaring ships? They close their eyes, and face the ground fearing these "Gods."



talk about teaching how to mastrub@te to young children....

and why do u think they will think it as GOD ???? i think the person who wrote doesnt have idea wht a GOD is ??? 
why cant they(alien life forms) think humans as some animal ??/ or say a dragon or whtever ... may be even think as dumb Sh!ts... in those suits...!!!
and wht if the life forms are bigger than human beings who landed and being eaten by the aliens ??? LOL


still more to come ...from the article....



> The Gods have come to visit them!



cant stop laughing !!! hope those aliens are not cannibals.. or else our astronauts would have been eaten.... !!!




> The crew would study these inhabitants, pick up their language and would be able to communicate with them. Priests from the tribe would approach them to pay homage and offer gifts. No amount of explanation would deter any of the primitives from the notion that these are Gods.



I dont know wht makes these writers think that alien life forms will think us as GODS just becoz u landed with a big BIG dumb space ship ???



> Our crew would also teach the primitives some of the basic values of civilization. Interbreeding among them (perhaps by 'choosing' women) would lead to a generation that's actually a few generations ahead in intelligence and abilities. The crew would eventually leave, perhaps with a promise of return. Back on that planet, the saga would continue. They will write stories, erect statues, drawings, temples…



imagination to extreme....
interbreed ???? yuuuckkkkk!!!! come on who is here for alien s3x ????
last line is simply superb... can direct a full length movie with it ... !!!



> Piri Reis Maps found in Topkapi Palace. This was found in the possession of a Turkish Navy Admiral. It was a map of the world, showing even North and South America and even Antarctica if the ice caps were to be removed. However, the map was seemingly distorted. A startling discovery showed that projecting the map onto a sphere would produce an exact view of how the world would appear if it were seen from a certain distance in space. How did our ancestors get a hold of this?
> Straight geometrical lines, some intersect and form trapezoids, in Nazca, Peru. And they're not even roads, because they end abruptly.
> Tiahuanaco is a city teeming with mysteries. Here, archaeologists founds an accurate calendar that gave the equinoxes, astronomical seasons and the positions of the moon at every hour. This is from 27,000 years ago. Also at Tiahuanaco, one can find huge sandstone blocks with accurate stonework on it, in seemingly impossible ways. There is also a Great Idol at the Old Temple, and the Gate of the Sun shows 'flying Gods' on it. Tiahuanaco also holds a legend of flying ships from the stars.
> Sacsahuaman: Giant Monolith, exquisitely carved and standing on its head.
> ...




simple ... our ancestors were more intellegent !!! coz they used thier brain instead of wasting time in writing some imaginative story !!!!



> The Bible is a book full of contradictions. Go to a library, or search online for the following passages:
> 
> Genesis 1:26 - who is "our"? Why is God talking like a group?



as i know bible is constantly being overwritten / edited to make sentences more powerfulll...

wasnt jesus accompanied by his followers...??? or say deciples ??? 



> Genesis 6:1-2 - Who are the sons of God?


 there is no god and there is no son for himm !!!



> Genesis 6:4 - this describes mighty men known as the sons of God who mated with humans. Just about all the ancient books describe these giants. Keep in mind that if aliens had come from a planet with lower gravity, they would be extremely tall, and sport large chests. Similar to the giants.



nice integratiuon of sciene and imagination to make it look genuine... good work/..



> Genesis 19:1-28 - describes or relates some sort of a catastrophe countdown, wherein the 'angels' of God tell the prophet "Lot" to hurry and get out of the city, into the mountains, and not to look at the explosion. Why the rush? Why a countdown?


 wTH is this ???





> Exodus 15:10, Exodus 25:40 - Noah was given the exact instructions and measurements for building the Ark, down to the inch. Also, it was described to be electrically charged, because things like sparks and flashes were said to be there. Was that perhaps a means of communication with the God?



wait.... please why do u ask for proof for a imaginative story ????
its all getting very simple ... you createa story... make others believe it and ask for why this happened .. why that happened... and integrate some recently found scientific work with the story and make it authenticated!!!



The flood epic isn't confined to the pages of the Bible. It exists in just about every culture. You can read a few of these flood myth stories here. How did all of them come up with the same flood story? Why?

Was it perhaps that the aliens were attempting to breed an intelligent race of humans, and were attempting to destroy the experiments that they weren't satisfied with?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I see wht exist... and not other bullshits which eats time !!!


so please next time do comprehend them too 
There are many things that exists but u can't see.Others can.
Many things you can't sense but others can. 

Many things that your subconscious mind can tell you but things you can't seem to reason from ur subconscious mind.

Science is just a medium to discover those things.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> Karnivore its not that u need *proof for everything*,....



Of course u need that. By proof i mean empirical evidence. Believing something which is not supported by any evidence is just blind "faith". Let me give u a very hackneyed example. There was a time when, based on observation of night sky with naked eyes only, it was believed that everything else revolved round earth. Today, u don't even think about it. Why ?? Not because Copernicus or Galileo proved something to the contrary. But because there is enough empirical evidence AGAINST it. Today, only a moron will argue against the fact that it is the earth that revolves around sun and not the other way round. Thats the power of evidence.



> ..tell me who discovered laws of nature ? and then who again rectified them?..


I am not sure i got that question. Are u asking, who INVENTED laws of nature ? If that's what u are asking, then u are asking the wrong question in the first place. Your question assumes, that "Somebody" invented these laws and we need to find that "someone", someday. Let me first politely ask u to establish the fact that "someone" did invent and then fine-tunned the laws of nature. Then, may be, we can decide who it was. Was it Superman or Batman ?

On a more serious note, the answer to that question would be NO ONE. Everything in nature is a result of a long process of trial and error. Tell me why is it necessary to always think of "someone" at the helm of everything.



> ..u believe in the *approximate truth scrutinized by the inaccurate instruments*.


You have said this quite beautifully. Truth is indeed, sometimes, approximate. But instead of "inaccurate" instruments i would prefer to say "imperfect" instruments. Again, i would use another much used example. If everything was approximately true, then the wonders of science, that surround u in your daily life, starting from the much simpler electricity to more complex, communication satellites that we keep shooting into the dark sky of oblivion, with precision of nanosecond, would not have been possible. It does prove, that we got at least something ABSOLUTELY right. And we did that not by praying to doG, but by questioning doG. 

That, my dear friend, gives me hope and conviction, that we are indeed on the right track.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

ooh cummon guys...GOD for me 

is a power, that we need to ensure sanctity in our minds..

a power that relieves us of the immense stress when we think about it

a helping hand which burrows us with inspiration when called upon

someone whom we can trust during the times of distress

a parent who is there to look on us when we are down

someone whom we can bank upon,someone whom we can intertact with without the fear of someone snorting back,sumone whom we can relieve all our troubles, and i believe that a troubled mind is the root to all mishaps.

In conclusion,god may be nothing,may just be a figment of our imagination, but I believe in god...not that coz everyun believes so..but because i need sum1 in this world to listen to your prayers..there are some things you cant tell anyone but yourself...and if u know yourself very well..you are your own god..

coming to the technical part of it 

God and Aliens have been a rummaging theory for mane years to precede...its like a cycle..Einstien said that the system is a cycle and is monotonous and in no way can there be anything that goes against this monotony..there are peaple to look upon us..we call them parents..our parents have their parents to look upon us and so...as a matter of fact..the whole cycle goes back to the earliest when the first organism was born..there was someone to look upon them as well..so comes the theory of GOD..

U r right...God maybe JAADu rpoaming around helping Hrithik and thus helping us in turns too..but it may also be an unknown force that makes things happen..there are many forces unknown to this us that still rule upon us...Science itslef claims that we can hardly comprehenda single percent of the mysteries that lie in this world.....sooo..back to square one!!! 

your views


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2008)

> In 1965, two time capsules were buried in New York, which could withstand just about anything, including a nuclear holocaust. Now suppose a nuclear war wipes out most of civilization. It's but obvious that the bombs won't be directed at the bush tribes of Africa or the Eskimos. They'd be directed towards the epicenters of civilization, cities such as New York. In such a time, libraries, achievements and ideas won't be of any use. Life wouldn't be able to flourish in that area for years. But then everything will begin again. Once again, a civilization will emerge. In this new civilization, the archaeologists will claim that 20th century man was not familiar with Iron. . If they find cassette tapes, they wouldn't know what to do with it, even though these could be of incalculable value to them. Texts which spoke of tall skyscrapers would be scoffed and dismissed as 'creativity' on our part. The London Tube would be viewed as a drainage system. Airplanes never existed, because 20th century man could never fly. If they happened to come across the speeches of Marx and Lenin, these would suddenly become high priests. What is being shown here is the analogy between the way we are being viewed 5000 years later, and how we view our ancestors from 5000 years ago.



ya nice point sriuosly...!!!!
appreciated...




> The civilization of Egypt appeared out of nowhere: an advanced, readymade civilization. Where did they come from anyways, and how is this sudden jump possible? To start off, fertile land in Egypt occurs only in the Nile Delta. Experts estimate that there may have been some 50 million inhabitants required at the time of the construction of the pyramids. Whatever the population, one this is sure: they all had to be fed, and the scanty yields of the Nile Delta's agriculture isn't enough.
> 
> These so called experts also say that wooden rollers were required to move the blocks. But the only trees in Egypt are palm trees, the shape of which makes it unfit as a roller. Not only that, but these were required for dates and shades. Did the Egyptians import wood? It should be noted that the horse and cart weren't around until 1600 BC.
> 
> ...




i think u should have seen the latest series in HISTORY CHANNEL... coz many of those architectural mysteries are slowly getting solved...

one example is erection of a very big pillar carvedd out of one single stone... prev it was believeed it was by the help of so called aliens/gods ( i am not saying aliens dont exist) helped them.. but they found ways that could have been done with very minimum labour ....

will post video if theere soon....


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ooh cummon guys...GOD for me
> 
> is a power, that we need to ensure sanctity in our minds..
> 
> ...



So u mean.....


> U need God/religion if u r running low on self-belief, confidence and conviction.
> 
> U need God/religion if u r looking for an excuse or justification for all that u do or intend to do.
> 
> U need God/religion if u r looking for an easy explanation for all that u fail to explain by means of common sense, common knowledge and common understanding.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

^^the theory of superconductivity, only predictions exists (cooper theory) but none so far explains it right, but we believe on that, may be someday someone come up with another theory and then another then yet another...

how come the 6.023 x 10^something is true for every other gas ?? Its like if something fits with our daily routine we stcik with that.

Here is something by someone more experienced than us :


> From the Buddhist perspective, man has created God out of the psychologically deep-rooted idea of self-protection. Walpola Rahula writes that man depends on this creation "for his own protection, safety, and security, just as a child depends on his parent." He describes this as a product of "ignorance, weakness, fear, and desire," and writes that this "deeply and fanatically held belief" for man's consolation is "false and empty" from the perspective of Buddhism. He writes that man does not wish to hear or understand teachings against this belief, and that the Buddha described his teachings as "against the current" for this reason



this explains quite a few things in favor of atheist but the fact that these monks can do some supernatural things always baffle me.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

@karnivore

desnt necessarily mean that..newton and einstien were one of the ost stingent followers of GOD and yet nouns accuses them of being what you have comprended the facts to be...sometimes things dont go right andd u have to believe in someone to move ahead...GOD can be aptly described as our self-confidence which we pray and urge to help us at times of need...everyday is not a great day..every great day doesnt mean that the next day would be great..soo we need to harness our confidence and be prepared for what ever is to come..


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

We hav descended from the age of stone to metal to machines and now what next ? age of spiritual enlightment ? plausible...but how...lol will happen only if all the nuclear weapons and other stuf gets disposed off.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

^^age of stagnation


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

@amd64_man2005

Who said "newton and einstien were one of the most stringent followers of GOD". The jury is still out on Newton. It is more likely that he succumbed to pressure of society and church. During those days, it was almost impossible to lead a respectable social life by antagonizing the church. I am sure he was aware of what happened to Copernicus and Galileo. Its highly likely that he chose not to be one of them.

As with Einstein, he never believed in a personal god. There are numerous comments by him, to that effect.

As with your argument regarding the necessity of doG in one's personal life, I would say i understand your point of view although not subscribe to it. If pleasing oneself is the reason behind it, then a person who injects LSD in his veins is also excusable.

A lot of people find it difficult to face the hard fact, that they failed because they made the mistake or were at fault. It is much easier for them to say, "o doG didn't want it to happen". That is self-pleasing, by the delusion of doG. And thats what LSD does.

A bad day is a bad day. Thats all that there is to it.

PS: Instead of fighting it out here, why don't we take it to Science v/s God theard. This is turning out to be another shoot out which fits the Fight Club.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2008)

well said karnivore....

+1

i was about to dissect that article more .. but found it worthless to do so....

so u want me to continue ??? anyone ??? hiu hi iii 


until then .. iwant all of you to visit this video

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDHJ4ztnldQ


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

watch this too:
for the science followers,
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2lA7Oyv864
read the comments and watch the video till the end.

Well am in no way advocating the presence of GOD (if u picture it as an idol or something like that) nor am denying the fact that is left for individual interpretation and understanding. But I do not facilitate the Science way too. Yeah I do look for nature as a purifying and rectifying being.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

@karnivore

ahh dude...but now let me ask u a few questions to that effect..under the presumption that ur not yet married  wud u actually scrape out of society and marry someone without performing the given rituals?? 

would you enter a new house without undergoing a "griho-probesh" ritual??.U may disagree but as a matter of fact i know u will..these customs are nothing but just a prayship towards the almighty..Even if u dont believe in God, you cant deny the fact that u are helpless without performing a ritual when it involves something really significant...

saraswati puja...dont tell me u treat it any other day...peaple have fun and u cash in,making full advantage of the belief peaple have to fun and frolic....Duraga puja..u go pandal hopping and once u r in front of an idol u join ur hands to show respect..Why would u show respect to an entity you know doesnt exist??..its like,yea i dont believe in you but i know u r there and i will pay respect..TO HELL WITH THAT..

now tell me..why do peaple marry??why do we need our parents...what would have been the case if our parents had kicked us out the day to learnt to stand on our feet...its coz we are social and cant live without a society....some peaple who are totally cutoff from ths ociety keep their haste in the power of God to make themselves happy..not all of them do take LSGs..and y r u confusing the virtual with the real..GOD is virtual entity...doesnt work for everyone...Peaple take pride and practise in what works for them..at the end of the day itsd our life with only an average of {90x365) days to spare...peaple do what keeps them happy...

Nothing wrong in following our heart...the mind and a heart are two differnt entities..the mind follows science while the heart follows the part to eternity


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^
I don't know how to respond to your post. Obviously you are just too young, probably in school, to comprehend the complexities of my arguments. And since you have already assumed a lot about me, it is futile to tell you anything about my personal life. You would, according to your convenience, automatically assume them to be false. (There is a slim chance, though, that you might be surprised to know a few details of my private life. But then again, my private life is for me to enjoy and is certainly not a public property)

However, I completely agree, that human beings are social animal. Although, I don't see why it should come in the way of refusing to believe in doG. Society may force you to put up a show of faith. But it can't take away from you, your conviction.

Other than that, i really don't see any valid point worth a debate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^ahh m sorry if i hurt ur feelings..dint mean to..but sorry agin..

I however pray to GOD that KKR wins today..


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ nah i did not mind. And yes lets hope KKR wins today


----------



## praka123 (Apr 20, 2008)

@amd man:ur post  			#*61*  simply briefs the point!


----------



## confused (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ooh cummon guys...GOD for me
> 
> is a power, that we need to ensure sanctity in our minds..
> 
> ...


nice post. [i dont agree on many points though]
now if only i could express myself as well as you can.......





amd64_man2005 said:


> the whole cycle goes back to the earliest when the first organism was born..there was someone to look upon them as well..


well i read somewhere that life forms evolved from simple protein matter, after hot gases cooled on the earth to form liquid oceans ........ no one needed to look after it



T159 said:


> ........
> this explains quite a few things in favor of atheist but the fact that these monks can do some supernatural things always baffle me.


and what might these supernatural things be? plz explain im a bit clueless ........


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ooh cummon guys...GOD for me
> 
> is a power, that we need to ensure sanctity in our minds..
> 
> ...


Nice post........

Well, I don't believe that God is an Alien because Aliens are also living organisms like us (if they exist) and God is above all life forms.....


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/15696_yl6x4/PJ5NBRADNLKDFR2ISUR3P5MTN6Y5GH6W.png


----------



## legolas (Apr 21, 2008)

LOGIC: 1) the science that investigates the principles governing correct or reliable inference.
2) a particular method of reasoning or argumentation: _We were unable to follow his logic._
I don't understand why the poster claims as not logical!!  (I understand what he means with the first line, but his arguments, NO)


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

^^the thing is our existance itself lies under the burden of proof 

limited by the senses and the perspective, remember we can hear b/w certain frequencies only and our vision is too limited to visible light.

Everything needs a proof, and every other person confer it from his POV and that may differ from person to person, what i say is a crime commited other may say it was a self defense, just the interpretation comes in and divulges many things but not everything.


----------



## legolas (Apr 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^the thing is our existance itself lies under the burden of proof


When the administered path to God, which is religion is flawed in a gazillion ways, some one *starts questioning*. Where the ones who don't follow even the tiniest bit of the "path" *starts reasoning*! 



T159 said:


> *limited by the senses and the perspective*, remember we can hear b/w certain frequencies only and our vision is too limited to visible light.


Its funny, your this argument itself is based and comes from the same brain which has been limited over years. when the older generation people claim to have "seen" God  .
This is either a plain flouting at us, the future generations, which Science claims to be better or they were just being stupid. There are that many stories and religion branching over at the same point of time (almost) which makes it more of a revolution over discipline intended for a better cause by the older generation which obviously doesn't work now and is starting to lose control... (the war).



T159 said:


> Everything needs a proof, and every other person confer it from his POV and that may differ from person to person, what i say is a crime commited other may say it was a self defense, just the interpretation comes in and divulges many things but not everything.


The concept of God itself is proposed by the people who saw him. At least, the religion which I know off claim that way. 

And the funny thing here is, people believe in God but not in religion. Here *they themselves are half-way there because they have already discredited the substance on which the older generation give us the ultimate proof of reaching HIM*


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

umm...am just trying to say that Science is not the solution to all problems its a workaround for the things that can't seem to decipher its meaning.

And neither am saying that religions are good. IMO they are bad and hav been exploited by religious leaders. 

We are in the middle of nothing...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

There are a few things which really cant be comprehended..

MAny years ago there was this experiment conducted by a renowned Scientist.He put a dying man locked in a strong glass shaft isolated from the surroundings and waited for him to die...After the person died there was no movement but after a few minutes, agreenish glow was seen coming out of the mans's body..So powerful was the source that it crashed through the glass phase and dissapeared into eternty..Scientists described it as the "soul"..

It had however been an illegal practise and u cannot hold a person who is alive,captive in an airproof casing...and the experiment has been not performed since..But what was that greenish flame of light??..how could such a small tinge of greenish light pierce through a 2 cm thick bulletproof case.. still baffles everyone...

And with the concept of God comes that of Ghosts..well..as our religions say..where there is good has to be bad...so Ghosts also demand existence...and millions have claimed of seeing them...so if Gods are martians then ghosts are form venus.. \

the whole objective is to believe in anyhting..if u dont believe in god but in God being an alien..u can ask the alien for help or pray for strength to the alien...or u dont believe anyone at all...

but as i have been trying to maintain..GOD is our self confidence..the day it breaks..noun..and i repeat..noun can help..leave alone a gusp of wind or an UFO..


----------



## legolas (Apr 21, 2008)

@T159 Science has and is constantly trying to understand better.
Ex: Electromagnetic waves. Nobody sees it. But everybody speaks on the Mobile with a wireless carrier! 
But it may not have the answers in our lifetime or at all! I really don't care. but, I am happy if in another few years, the people start claiming "wireless carriers" work coz some1 with Godly powers carry the information from 1 place to another when people speak over the phone or something similar!! 
Middle of nothing -> true.
@amd, God is our confidence -> No, its our excuse to put blames on our mistakes.
UFO -> Unidentified flying object and aliens are strictly not to be confused.
Ghosts, devil & God -> The way I know it, devil is part of God or was created from God or was born from God's hand (or something to that effect).  Awesome!
Greenish soul -> Sorry, not baffled. You can call it my ignorance or arrogance.
the day it breaks -> that is what you think. are you saying atheists and agnostics are not peaceful or not living their life?? 
PS: what is the meaning of "noun" here??


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

golpota Avedananda-r boi theke jerechis mone hoche. Namta mone nei...kintu porechi, pray 15-16 bochor agay.

That story is what it is.......just a "story"

@legolas

You will be surprised to know, that some people do believe in "wireless carriers"


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but as i have been trying to maintain..GOD is our self confidence..the day it breaks..noun..and i repeat..noun can help..leave alone a gusp of wind or an UFO..


I really didn't know 'noun' could be of help in these tough times  what about the poor 'verb' ? 


_


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ he meant "no one". i guess its a typo, a weird one, nevertheless


----------



## legolas (Apr 21, 2008)

^ ^ wireless carriers -> ahhh that is great! "no one"-> ok, now i get the sense.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry yaar..i got stuck between my sms lang and true lang...sorry

noun-no one   

aare mansho kheko dada aka karnivore

eta to tv te dekhechilam..discovery te dekhachilo..ki mind boggling mysteries na ki ekta show te..


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

lol...wat are wireless carriers ?

Karnivore u seem to be too strict with your notion of atheism or science.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

karnivore said:


> ^^ he meant "no one". i guess its a typo, a weird one, nevertheless


hehe I was just sarcastic.. I knew he meant 'none' 


_


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

> aare *mansho kheko* dada




aar hanste parchina.......pet batha korche. amon modhur dake amay keu dakeni...


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> Karnivore u seem to be too strict with your notion of atheism or science.



Yes yaaaar......... I keep these things pretty close to my heart

Wireless carriers are like telepathy, OBE etc


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

and guys...if you are all hell bent on staing that God sint there..owing there no proof and stuff..what proof do we have that god isnt there??..


if we dont believe in God we dont have the right to believe in miracles...there have been a few instances that i have seen and heard that makes me believe in miracles..and if i believe in miracles i virtually have to believe in god..

now someone will say that there's nothing called miracles...then maybe destiny..now someone again wil say ..we create our own destiny....i have seen strong opposers of the constitution of God falling to Feng Shui and Vaastu things...if changing the orientation of beds and sleeping with your head facing a window can improve your life..i have nothing to say..

Astrologers make a fortune recommending preciosu stones to cutomers which cost thousands and thousands of our hard earned money...

Bur why do people do so??? SElf satisfaction..period


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

GOD is something we usually depend on our sad moments..(it shouldnt be like that)..ther has to be a power that controls everything..to find god we have to find life...as long as tht not happening this question will never be answered...

as far as aliens are considered..they do EXIST..i dnt even want to say the examples..but imagine on this big ass universe..we a small dot called earth and some billions of ppl and we never left this planet..god no way this is true...


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Yes yaaaar......... I keep these things pretty close to my heart


i was one too


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> and guys...if you are all hell bent on staing that God sint there..owing there no proof and stuff..what proof do we have that god isnt there??..



Tui thambi..?? Phone numberta de to. Tor babake phone kore bolchi.....chele porashona bondho kore thakur-debta korche....PC bondho kore porte bosh....



> Bur why do people do so??? SElf satisfaction..period



etokhone khati kotha bolechis.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

ppl saying thers no god deserves to be the biggest idiots in the world....if they need proof....let me tell something there are things in world beyon our understanding..simple things like air water fire life....we say we have life wat is life?????

where does it orgin ..in our mothers womb....?????how????who male and female eggs co-cergate to be life....????

when we die wat happens to that life????

why are u born???just to live this misery?????

@karnivore eng plz...not many understands..u....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

****bump****


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

karnivore said:


> aar hanste parchina.......pet batha korche. amon modhur dake amay keu dakeni...



Arre ami aachi to..bhalo bhalo naam debo.. 

nah ekhon porte jai..nahole aieee xam e giye gayatri mantra likhte hobe


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

@amd.....dude wat u sayin?

wat language is this???


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Bengali.

@amd
eito......buddhi HAS. ja porte bosh......aar jeno na dekhi ekhane......ta holei phone.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

yawn...when u r over with bengali... wake me up for continuation...(falls to sleep)


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

WTF????..dudes this is not bengali forum..is it.. ......

if so use a chat client plz.......


get back to english.....will ya???


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

wish google has a bengali translator 


_


----------



## karnivore (Apr 21, 2008)

come on guys........don't get mad. I was just pulling his legs. (I was asking for his phone number so i can call up his parents and tell them that he is wasting his time on doG and everything when he should be studying. And he translated "carnivore" into Bengali, which had me in splits.)

Ok joke part is over.......lets get back to the topic. @T159 wake up please.


----------

